# Horus Returns



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

This is one I found in some files I thought I'd deleted. It's not finished obviously, but I'll continue to add more as I complete it :victory: Please Comment on it and let me know what you think :laugh:

Return of Horus

On the planet Cyrene, on the Eastern Fringe of the Ultimar Segmentum, a strange pod crashed into the planet. Within this pod was something the Imperium of Man never expected to see, at least, not in the flesh. A young boy was in the pod, and kind people took him in as their own. PDF forces that arrived found the shattered remains of the pod, but no sign of what was inside it.

For many years the boy was raised, but even he knew he had grown quite a bit more than other children had. He was stronger, faster, and smarter than anyone in his village now, he had always had a craving for knowledge, to know where he had come from, and who his family was. It wasn't until it had been the seventeenth year of his arrival, that he began to learn what he was truly capable of. And what his destiny contained for him.

The arrival of an Imperial Fleet and the deployment of troops shrouded the planet's population in fear, for even Astartes of the Ultramarines Chapter had arrived and dug in. Every city was fortified and every village considered indefensible was abandoned. For two months the planet was held like this, with the young boy becoming ever more curious as to why the Imperium of Man had sent such a force to the small planet of Cyrene. He also found it odd that he was as tall as a fully armoured Space Marine, and then some, but he knew well enough to stay away from the Space Marine Librarians for he had continuous dreams showing him fearful things.

It was upon the third month of the Imperials arrival, that the young boy finally found some answers. He had been mistaken for an Astartes on more than one occasion by the Imperial Guardsmen who patrolled the village, calling him "Lord" and "Sir". He decided to use this to his advantage, and tried his luck at entering the Imperial Guard Compound, which also housed a couple of squads of Ultramarines.

After entering the Compound, the boy set about trying to learn what he could from the Mess Hall.
"Can you believe we were sent here to stand against a Chaos invasion?" said one trooper.
"Chaos my arse, it's a damn Traitor Legion we're to deal with" said another.
"Any idea what one?"
"I heard it will be the World Eaters"

The boy stopped in his tracks, his eyes wide open in shock. The words World Eaters sent wave after wave of nausea over him.
"Angron's Legion turned Traitor?" said a voice he didn't recognise.
"Pardon, my Lord?" asked a trooper sitting next to him.
"What?" said the boy, shaking his head.
"You asked if Angron turned Traitor, a little bit stupid if you ask me" said the Trooper carefully.
"Yeah, there's no way a Legion would turn Traitor, is there?" said the voice slowly.
"Sir, are you feeling okay?" asked the trooper.

The boy was about to answer, when he noticed three fully armoured Space Marines walking towards him, two armed with Bolters, the other armed with a Power Sword, and he had a strange Hood upon his head.
"You, stand up now" said the Power Sword wielding Marine.
The boy stood slowly, showing his height to be equal to that of the Marines.
Troopers around them gasped to see an unarmoured, supposed, Astartes standing equal to that of three armoured ones.
"Tell me your name" said the Marine.
"I was named after my grandfather, Garviel Sinnderman" he said.
"You will follow us" said the Marine, indicating him to follow.
Garviel slowly stood, and followed them.

They had entered a small room, the other two Marines standing at the door. The room was bare except for a single chair in the center of the room, the Marine standing next to it.
"Sit, please" he said.
Garviel slowly lowered himself into the seat.
"Now listen to me carefully, I am Brother Librarian Andrinos, and you cannot lie to me. I must ask you some questions, and I want you to answer to me truthfully" said the Marine.
Garviel nodded slowly.
"Who are you?"
"I am Garviel Sinnderman" he said.
"No you are not, you are something more" said a voice in his head.
"How old are you?" asked Andrinos again.
"I am 17, 18 in three weeks" he answered.
"With these memories? Are you joking?" said the voice again.
"Why are you looking confused?" asked Andrinos, a smile on his face.
"I....I don't know my Lord, I keep hearing a voice in the back of my head" he answered.
"Well, thanks a lot fool, he's going to probe your mind now" said the voice.

Andrinos placed his hand on Garviel's head, looking into his eyes.
Graviel grunted in pain.
"What are you doing?" he struggled to ask.
"Quiet boy, I need to do this"
Andrinos' eyes opened wide suddenly, his mouth contracting into a face of pain. He tried to move his hand off Garviel, but it would not move.
"Brothers! Restrain him! NOW!" shouted Andrinos, his hood glowing.
"No, Brother Andrinos, you wanted in my head, now you are here, I will not let you leave so easily" said the voice.
Garviel yelled in pain as he saw an image of Andrinos inside his head, on his knees before something of a Dark and terrible nature.

"You have gone too far psyker, now you will pay" said the Dark creature.
"The Emperor will protect my soul, Daemon, you cannot force fear into my heart" said Andrinos, defiantly.
"Daemon? I am no Daemon, I am the true side of what was his name? Ah yes, Garviel Sinderman" said the creature.
"NO!" shouted Garviel, running at the creature.
"What?!" yelled the creature as Garviel charged it.
Garviel's fist met the creature's mouth, with bone-shattering strength.
"You are not me! You have no relation to me!" he roared.
The creature fell to the ground, its size diminishing, its voice losing its strength.
"How? How has this happened?" it asked.
From behind Garviel, a growing light exploded to fill his vision. A voice of pure Strength echoing from it.
"He has overcome the evil that his Brother set in motion so long ago, he is once again, my true Son" said the voice.

Andrinos tore his hand from Garviel's head, landing in a crumpled heap on the floor, panting, with sweat pouring down his face.
"Brother Librarian" said one of the Marines, moving forward to help.
Suddenly, room shook violently, sending the Marines to the floor. The roof crumbled slightly, and shouts and screams could be heard from the broken doorway. Gun shots rang out, and more screams. Guardsmen ran past the room, fleeing in obvious panic.
"RUN!" screamed someone
"IT'S KHÁRN!" yelled another.
All of a sudden, there was a piercing yell and a blood covered Astartes stood in the doorway, a fearsome chain-axe in one hand, the beheaded corpse of his latest kill in his other. His gore covered armour bore runes of arcanic design, symbols to the Dark God he worshipped and the skulls of his favoured kills hung from his armour.

Khárn the Betrayer stared at Garviel, Andrinos and the two Marines. Garviel could tell he was smiling, seeing them trapped in the room with him blocking the only way out.
The two Marines raised their Bolters, firing at full auto at the lone figure, but Khárn laughed as he charged headlong into them. The first Marine fell as the chain-axe fell upon his neck, tearing through the helmet and taking the Marine's life in one stroke.
"Blood for the Blood God!" he roared as the Marine fell away.
The second Marine drew his combat blade, and charged into Khárn, using his free hand to hold the chain-axe away from him. ramming his blade into Khárn's side. For a moment, it looked as though the Marine had defeated Khárn, until Khárn grasped the Marine by the neck, tilting his head at him.
"Skulls for the Skull Throne" he said quietly.
He smashed his head into the Marine, causing the Marine's grip to loosen on Khárn's arm. This one moment was all Khárn needed, as he brought his chain-axe free and slammed it into the Marine's side, the teeth tearing through his armour, ripping the Astartes in half, messily. The lower body fell from Khárn, as he held the upper body in his hand, the Marine flailing slightly, as the life ebbed away from him.

Khárn dropped the Marine, and looked at Garviel, who stood before the menace.
"Khorne requires your blood, loyalist fool, you serve him without question no matter what" he said.
Garviel stood silently, fixing his eyes upon Khárn.
"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" he roared once more, charging at Garviel.
His Chain-axe came at Garviel from the side, in a single deadly stroke that would cleave him in two. Garviel grabbed Khárn's wrist with such speed that even Khárn seemed lost for a moment. Garviel's free hand grabbed his neck, holding Khárn off the ground for a moment.
"Khorne will have to wait" he said, before spinning on the balls of his feet, and throwing the World Eater across the room.
The warrior smashed into the wall with such force that it gave way, throwing Khárn clean through it and into the next room. Garviel walked after him, a look of fury upon his face.

"How? How can a simple man have such strength? Maybe this backward planet has strength after all" thought Khárn, thoughts of admaration crossing his mind. struggling to his feet.
Never before had he met an opponent worthy of his skill, never before had he met someone who could best him, giving his life for the Blood God.
He looked at the hole in the wall, and saw the man standing there. Raising his chain-axe, Khárn gave a blood-thirsty roar and leapt upon the man once more. and once more, the man stopped him, his chain-axe held too far to do any damage, his plasma pistol still in its holster, out of reach.
"You have killed enough Khárn, time you served your master instead of others!" said the man, swinging the helpless Khárn around and into the wall, throwing him through it once more, but keeping a tight hold of him to keep it going for another throw into the ground.
Khárn lay on the floor, in what he thought to be a crater, Khárn feebly raised his arm, only to find it empty of his weapon. The man still had a hold of him, lifting him up as though he weighed nothing.
"It's over Khárn, but I won't kill you, I'll let you live, and let you tell your master that he is being hunted, he will not be allowed to do whatever he wants now" said the man.
He threw Khárn across the room again, smashing him through the wall again.

Garviel looked at the ruined room, Khárn's chain-axe lay on the floor, where the warrior had dropped it while he had been thrown around the room.
Andrinos stirred slightly, struggling to his feet, clearly dazed. Garviel grabbed the warrior, and carried him to the door, if he left him, Khárn would finish him.
"Come Andrinos, time to leave" he said.
He had not taken two steps when the door was filled with a squad of World Eaters.
Garviel sighed as he lowered Andros to the floor, grasping the power sword in his hand.
"Who dies first?" he said, a smile on his face.
The World Eaters charged at him, their bolt pistols forgotten as they swung their ferocious chain weapons at Garviel.

The fight lasted no more than a minute, by which time Andrinos was completely himself once more. He stared at the corpses of the World Eaters, all bearing wounds that must have been inflicted with such strength that they never knew what hit them. One lay with an arm and a leg missing, and his own chain-axe was embedded in his helmet, blood oozing from the wound as it seeped past the weapon. Andrinos looked around, and saw the remains of his battle brothers, laying among the dead. But he could not see Garviel anywhere.
"Garviel?" he said slowly.
His answer came from a massive hole in the wall, as the huge figure of the unarmoured man appeared before him. He held the last World Eater in his hands, the limp body hanging from his hand.
"Sorry, just finishing up" he said with a smile.
He dropped the body, and helped Andrinos to his feet. Pulling the power sword from the corpse of a World Eater, he handed it back to Andrinos.
"I had to borrow it, otherwise it would be even messier here" he said.
Andros gapped at him, then when cheers erupted from outside the room he looked at Garviel with interest.

The Imperium's forces had beaten the World Eaters back, many of the surviving warriors fleeing back into the Warp. But it had cost them dearly. Hundreds of Guardsmen had fallen before the World Eaters, and tens of Marines were either wounded or dead, and many more civilians had been cut up by a rampaging band of World Eaters that missed their dropzone by a good few miles. Landing in the heart of the village, only to be brought down be a lone Dreadnought after an hour.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice stuff allthough it saddens me to see Kharn Beaten so (and a Small query) when he reffers to Kharns Master does he mean the Blood God or Angron?


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Khárn kills for Khorne, not Angron...... heck, he'd try to kills Angron if he had to :laugh:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool just give him some armour and your away! Really nice ideas here and some good descriptions, is new Horus with the Emperor or against?


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't tell you that yet :so_happy: Let me say some old Brothers will be popping up

And this is entirely because I want to make up something no one else will, So I might be pulling Fulgrim out of the Eye of Terror :shok:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy shit. Don't pull the him out, he's in a better place leave him there, now if you do him with a split personality so the daemon side of him and the good side of him then I'll be happy.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I haven't decided on that yet <.<'' But I know that all the remaining Primarchs, maybe a couple of dead ones WILL be making appearances, be it through dreams or in person :scare:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yeah baby.:smoke:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice one! Loving the story so far, very detailed. I think Kharn could've stood a bit longer, but then again, I've done the same thing in my fluff XP +rep

-Dirge


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think I rushed that, either that or my comp was dying one me <.<;

Ta for the rep bonus too k: I'm working on another part tomorrow, got the day off so YAY for story writing


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, you'll learn. I keep making excuses to NOT write. (But don't tell the people who read my stories that) <.<-->.>

-Dirge


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Andros said:


> Khárn kills for Khorne, not Angron...... heck, he'd try to kills Angron if he had to :laugh:


So when you refer to Kharns Master you Refer to the Blood God so how are you supposed to stop him from killing at will (The Blood God I mean)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Andros said:


> "It's over Khárn, but I won't kill you, I'll let you live, and let you tell your master that he is being hunted, he will not be allowed to do whatever he wants now" said the man.


Here's the bit I'm reffering too


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a few ideas in my head just now :wink: You might love this one..... I've thought of it, but it not ready yet, so I'll write it up to the point, fluff-wise it should work, if not, ah well...... Here the bit I managed to do while at my sisters.... I had a rugby game today, I forgot about it >.<


---------------------------------------------------------

The World Eaters fled back to the Eye of Terror, as a ship of the Inquisition moved to the planet, carrying Grey Knights and other forces of the Emperor. Sisters of Battle and many others were soon joining the growing fleet, as though expecting something. And Andrinos had given his report directly to the Inquisitor Junolus.

"Librarian Andrinos, you are sure of your assumption? You know it cannot be possible correct?" said Junolus, as the young boy stood at the back of the room.

"I am very certain my Lord Inquisitor, he single handedly eliminated a squad of World Eaters, and fought off Khárn the Betrayer," said Andrinos. "He has not been indoctrinated into the Astartes, and yet, he is taller than us, stronger and faster, and I have no doubt of his intelligence"

"Andrinos, let me talk to our good friend, please" said the boy.

Andrinos turned to look, but all of a sudden, the smile on the very tall boy's face made him forget his words. This further deepened his belief of who this boy was. He stepped aside, without looking at the Inquisitor, and the boy stepped forth.

"How is it impossible, when I stand before you Inquisitor? I don't know it myself, all I know is that my Brothers turned Traitor, I ordered the deaths of thousands of Astartes and billions of humans, and even a few of my Brother Primarchs! I am not that Horus now, and I intend to find my Brothers, and no one, not even the Inquisition shall stop me" he said with such confidence, it amazed and even startled the Inquisitor.

"You know we cannot believe you, the Emperor himself destroyed your soul" said Junolus looking grimly at the boy. "Your name is Garviel Sinndermann, not Horus, and to belief you are Horus breaks all sense of reality"

"Yeah, I thought Daemons didn't exist either, I was proved wrong when Fulgrim lost his body to one, and when Erebus showed me another" mumbled Horus.

"Don't you dare speak their names here Garviel, it is against the Will of the Emperor that you are even here" said Junolus, standing up on the platform, barely coming up to Horus' chest.

"I will speak their names if I wish Junolus, now, I require a little trip to Mars, if I remember right, I have some armour waiting for me..... Some which I requested before my foolish attempt at Terra" said Horus, turning to leave.

"Grey Knights, apprehend him now!" shouted Junolus.

Two Terminator armoured Grey Knights blocked the door, halberds lowered at Horus. But they did nothing more, with Horus drawing closer, they seemed to falter, as though they didn't wish to stand before him in defiance. He stopped less than half a meter from them, looking from one to the other.

"Mind if I leave my sons?" he said, smiling at them.

"Junolus ordered us to apprehend you........." said one Grey Knight.

"And I hope you aren't foolish enough to try to stop me, I am asking you to stand aside, and let me through" said Horus narrowing his eyes slightly. "I don't intend to be waylaid here"


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice touch Keep it upk:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

ooo.. i got chills you cant stop it there :shok: 

more plz plz ......... +rep


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Please don't kill the grey knights as they are to awesome. But some good writing keep it up.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Must have more...


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

its really cool luvin it so far


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it but I wish the original scene on the planet was expanded a bit more. It does seem rushed. The second scene is very well done, looking forward to reading more (subscribed and +rep for you).


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Very good keep on going


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Reeeaaaallly cool, I'd like it if this new Horus ddidn't turn from the space marines, although I'm a usual chaos player it's really sad when horus turns and some of the imperium is cooler in fluff


----------

